# [SOLVED]ATI Radeon 9000 - wiem, wszedzie juz bylo...

## pkrzykowski

... tylko jakos zadnego sensownego wniosku nie udalo mi sie wyciagnac, a przynajmniej bez efektow.

Wiec od poczatku:

1. Ati radeon 9000

2. Jadro 2.6.7 - skompilowane BEZ DRI i modulu Radeon

3. Drivery ATI (najnowsze, chyba 3.9 costam)

4. Skonfigurowany fglrxconfig

5. fglrxinfo podaje ze jest mesa

6. glxinfo podaje ze nie ma akceleracji

jakie logi chcecie??  :Wink:  Troszke mam meczacy tydzien, wiec sie nie smiac...  :Wink: 

jak sie chwile poznniej okazalo (na jajku 2.6.5), gdzie mialem skompilowane jako modul stery do radka i wkompilowane w jadro DRI - gl dziala... czyli informacja w czasie setupu fglrxconfig (czy chcesz uzywac wlasnego rozwiazania ATI [dalem ze tak] czy modulu jadra) jest mylaca - po prostu nie dziala...

Jak ktos juz walczyl z radkiem, to bede wdzieczny za podpowiedzi - jak nie to pewnie jutro sam chetnie pomoge...  :Wink: 

Aha, nadmiar iedzy dotyczacy konfiguracji SB live'a bylby przydatny...  :Wink: 

pozdro dociekliwcow...  :Wink: 

aha, jeszcze mi sie przypomnialo, mam ciagle taki blad w niektorych aplikacjach

```

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)

```

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

Masz xfree czy xorg?

Ja mam xorg, jajko 2.6.7 z wkompilowanym dri i sterem radeona jako moduł i stery ati 3.9.0.

Nie konfigurowalem fglrxconfiga ale xorgconfig potem w xorg.conf odhaszowalem

```

Load  "glx"

```

i

```

Load  "dri"

```

a w

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier "** ATI Radeon (generic)

    Device "radeon"

```

zmienilem  "radeon" na "fglrx" i wsio działa. 

Może nie jest to eleganckie rozwiazanie ale nic innego nie chcialo dzialać.

glxgears 1600 FSP fgl_glxgears 270FSP

----------

## Torin_

Ja mam cos podobno wszystko git skonfigurowane.

xorg.conf driver 'fglrx'

wywalone drm z kernela, agpgart wlaczone

xorgi laza

direct rendering nie lazi

fragment dmesg:

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 5696 using kernel context 0

mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x200000

logi xorg w porzadku jedynie ten dmesg chyba cos skopany jest i prez to nie lazi chyba ze ktos ma inne pomysly ?

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *Torin_ wrote:*   

> (... ) direct rendering nie lazi (...) 

 

Po co Ci w ogóle _fglrx_ ???

----------

## pkrzykowski

1. Mam 4.3

2. Po co mi?? bo podobno sa szybsze i nie wywalaja takich bledow na teksturach jak DRI. DRI mi dzialalo, ale chce sprobowac tych od ATI, ba jak podejrzewam tworca karty zrobi (teoretycznie) lepsze niz inni. Albo jak wolisz: BO TAK!

Nie pisywalem, bo bylem na wakacjach w Bieszczadach, a przedtem mialem duuuuzo pracy.

Dzieki za czytanie i pisanie

----------

## Zwierzak

zgodze sie ze stery ati sa owiele i to naprawdfe wiele w przodzie w porownaniu z dri , po czym to wiem? bo urzywalem tego i tego, kiedys sie tym bawilem i wpierw sobie zrobilem jajko z wkompilowanym modulem dri i sterem ati z jajka, wszystko pieknie dziala do momentu kiedy zachcialo mi sie uruchomic nwn no i wtedy wszystko pieknie sie odpala po pojawieniu menu cielo sie niemilosiernie (przez 3d tlo) wiec zmienilem rozdzielczosc i kilka innych pierdul i uruchomialem gre przeszedlem potem do gry i zaczleme grac i musze piewdziec ze co chwile mialem bledy textur, albo to kolory sie niezgadzaly albo lbo swiatlo sie zle nakladalo, nie bylo obslugi odbijania (zbroja nie polyskiwala) i wiele innych, potem pomeczylem sie na zainstalowaniem sterow ati i musze powiedziec ze to byla roznica, nwn dzialalo lepiej niz na windzie, nie wystepowaly te same bugi byly lepsze textuty i odbijaklly sie przedmioty w zrroii bohatera, przy czym zauwarzylem skok pretkosci o 1.5

----------

## pkrzykowski

Zwierzak - skoro sie pomeczyles, to moze rzucilbys garsc info na temat:

1. Co wkompilowywac w jadro, co w moduly a co wywalic?

2. Cos jeszcze waznego?

dzieki

----------

## Zwierzak

no to tak ja urzywam jajka 2.6.X wiec w nim automatycznie mamy modul drm (tak sie w jajaku zwie ale dla x'ow jest to dri) i teraz jak mowilem sa 2 sposoby i nie ma zadnego posredniego bo modul dri nie wspolpracuje z fglrx (stera ati) i beda sie ciagle wywalac a oto opis:

1 jak chcesz urzywac dri musisz skompi,owac odpowiednie moduly lub wkompilowac w jajko (bardziej polecam), nalezy w jajko wkompilowac modul drm (gdzies w device) po wybraniu utworzy sie nowa podgrupa w ktorej wybierzesz sterowniki jakie chcesz, oczyscie nie zapomnij o zainstalowaniu apggrep (czy jak mu tak) bo nie bedziesz miec dopalania i maxymalnie co wyciagniesz to 10 fpsow

2 sposob to kmpilujac jajko nalezy pominac modul drm ale nie powinno sie zapomniec o kompilacji apggrep (chyba ze chcesz urzyc tego ze sterownikow ati wtedy nie jest to obowiazkowe leecz trzebva to zaznaczyc w opcjach) konfiguracja tylko przez fglrxconfig no i nie wolno zapomniec o adowaniu modulu podczas startu systemu (do autoruna modlulow nalezy dopisac fglrx i wpierw jak masz w mogule apggrep to dopisdac do aby bylo dopalanie) i po takim zaiegu mog r9000 dziala lepiej niz na windzie

----------

## pkrzykowski

uzywalem dri/drm na 2.4 i na 2.6, ale mialem problem z uruchomieniem fglrx. jak wroce do domu to przetestuje. thnx zwierzak!

----------

## pkrzykowski

jakiego agpgarta uzywac?? lepiej z kernela czy ze sterownikow ATI?? Chodzi mi nie tylko o wydajnosc, ale i o jakosc

kompiluje jaderko wiec prosze o szybkie odpowiedzi  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

to wszystko zalerzy od ciebie, jezli po drodze rkompilowales jajko mozesz zaznaczyc to z jajka jezeli nie i nie chce ci sie grzebac zainstaluj to z ati roznic chyba nie ma przynajmniej ja nie wiem bo nie testowalem takiej konfiguracji

----------

## pkrzykowski

wlasnie o to testowanie mi chodzilo...  :Wink: 

----------

## pkrzykowski

hmmm, to co nie chcialo dzialac w 2.4.x zadzialalo w 2.6.7r6 i mam bardzo ladnie dzialajacy OpenGL  :Smile: 

Dzieki Wam wszystkim 

Pawel

----------

